# reputable breeders in bay area? california?



## missjaimee (Dec 13, 2006)

hi im looking for a female maltese puppy in california preferrably around the bay area ( san francisco ). im located in san jose and my family and i would rather purchase a puppy in ca rather than purchasing a puppy out of state..we're too scared and it's risky business







...it seems as if prices around our area range at 1500-2000...im just looking for a family pet...not a show dog....


please help =\ references would be great & feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you like.



thanks & have a great day!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is the price for a family pet Maltese. A real show dog starts at $5000 and up.







Females is what everyone wants, so the price for a female may be even higher. Depending on the breeder, its not always risky business when going out of state.








Tina


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i live in NY and i just got me a little girl from WV. she wasn't cheap, but she is completey worth it.








her pedigree is superb and she's gorgeous.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you say you just want a pet, not a show dog, I'd suggest you read this before you start your search.

We had a discussion recently on breeders in your area. There are some good recomendations.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13798


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi! I live in California and have had very good luck with both buying a pup in california and buying from out of state. I believe I was thinking the same thing when I started my maltese search - that I just wanted a pet and what did I care about show quality and champion lines? Since getting my girl Lucy, my opinion on this has changed drastically. Like you, I didn't really want to spend the $1500-$2000 for a pet but what I wound up getting for that was worth every penny and I would do it again in a heartbeat! I bought Lucy from a wonderful breeder on the AMA list and I consider myself very fortunate to have found her, since I could just have easily wound up with a maltese not quite as wonderful. 

I feel like I am a broken record on this but I just have to say - buy from a show breeder if you want to increase your chances of a healthy and beautiful dog that fits the characteristics of the breed. And I'm sure you know this, but avoid any breeder/site who advertises 'teacup' maltese. 

Here are a few breeders in california that I've met and would recommend any day.

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/available_puppies.php
(and OMG, those are some CUTE puppies she has available!! *dies) She is in Spring Valley

Whitecliff Maltese (this is where I got my girl Lucy from) 
[email protected]
(no website but you can email her. She does have puppies available as well as a few older puppies)


http://www.ariamaltese.com/

http://www.rijesmaltese.co

That should get you started anyway! Good luck with your search!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The closest great breeder I know of in the S. F. area is Richelieu....

http://www.richelieu.homestead.com/RICHELIEuindex.html

Otherwise....if you are willing to drive 2-3 hours over to the Sacramento area ....Malta Angels (as Stacy already suggested) is also a top recommend.... and Sheila Riley has some cute babies available right now.

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope you find your Maltese - I remember my excitment when I got my first Maltese Cookie. I was 20 and it was a stressful process. 

I know someone who has a gorgeous girl that may become available. She is close by the Bay area. I will let you know


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> The closest great breeder I know of in the S. F. area is Richelieu....
> 
> http://www.richelieu.homestead.com/RICHELIEuindex.html
> 
> ...



Both those links have puppies available! Would you consider a male? They are much less expensive. You can expect to pay about $2,000 and up for a female, about $1000 less for a male.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

be sure to use the people who were recommended on this site. I live in SanJo also and there are a lot of puppy brokers around here. =)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> The closest great breeder I know of in the S. F. area is Richelieu....
> 
> http://www.richelieu.homestead.com/RICHELIEuindex.html
> 
> ...



Did you see those boys Sheila has available? OMG. They are sooooo cute!!! Those are going to be some darn nice looking boys when they grow up.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Did you see those boys Sheila has available? OMG. They are sooooo cute!!! Those are going to be some darn nice looking boys when they grow up.[/B]


Oh yes! those babies are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sheila of Malta Angels produces some really darling fur-babies. I am in love with Lynda's little "Katie"







who is from Malta Angels.


----------



## TuckersDad (Dec 9, 2006)

> i live in NY and i just got me a little girl from WV. she wasn't cheap, but she is completey worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie,

I live in Connecticut and am looking for a reputable breeder. I'd rather stay local but would go as far as W. Va if I had to. We're looking for a male.

TuckersDad


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you start a new thread asking about reputable breeders in Connecticut? I'm afraid no one will see it buried in this thread about breeders in California.


----------

